# single handle or double handle faucet for bathroom



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

aundav said:


> We are redoing our bathroom. We're trying to decide whether to go with a single handle or a double handle faucet. Thoughts on functionality vs. appearance? Thanks!


 I just removed my old double handed faucet and replaced it with a single handled one.
I'll never go back to a double handed one again!


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Some brands of single handle faucets become very hard to operate over time, sometimes standard faucets with bat handles are easier on older hands. But basically they all do the same thing, mix hot/cold water. If you have a new top with one hole, then you are limited. Three hole faucets come in a variety of spreads, with 4" being the most common.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Just Bill said:


> Some brands of single handle faucets become very hard to operate over time, sometimes standard faucets with bat handles are easier on older hands. But basically they all do the same thing, mix hot/cold water. If you have a new top with one hole, then you are limited. Three hole faucets come in a variety of spreads, with 4" being the most common.


 My new set of taps require only one hole, but an adapter was supplied to cover the unused holes. :yes:


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Here's a couple of quick easy fixes:yes:


----------



## SusieQ2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, I personally like the single handle style and recommend it. You don't need two hands to adjust the water temperature.

cheers
Susie


----------

